# My masteron is cloudy; Can I still use it?



## UltraAlmondy (Jul 8, 2013)

Sup guys,

Recently picked up 4 vials of Masteron E. 3 of the 4 vials were cloudy. No crystals and no sediment looking stuff. When I heat it up under the sink (my water gets pretty darn hot) and swirl it around, it seems to go clear. Not as clear as the other mast or as clear as other mast I've used before but enough to see through it. After checking them in the next morning they all went to the same cloudy state as before. 

So, can I still pin this stuff as is? Do I have to heat them up every time I want to use?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2013)

Sounds like they may need to be re-filtered. I wouldn't pin that.  Get a .22 micron syringe filter, a few 10ml syringes, a couple 18g needles and a few sterile vials.

Completely open up vial of cloudy gear - remove rubber stopper as well. Heat on a pan on low.  Do not over heat. This is just to keep the oil thin for filtering. 

Use a 10ml syringe with 18 pin to draw the cloudy oil out of vial. Remove 18g pin and set aside for the next couple vials. Do not use for anything but drawing out oil.  

Attach .22 micron syringe filter to syringe. Attach new sterile 18g pin to filter.

Vent sterile vial with a 20g pin.  Slowly inject oil thru syringe filter into vented vial.  Make sure vent pin does not dip into the oil or you will spray gear out of the vent!!!

When the 10ml syringe is empty, carefully cap the pin.  Inspect filter visually for tears, rips.  Inspect filtered oil for clarity.

Remove filter from syringe with pin still attached.  Re-attached 18g pin you set aside for drawing. Draw up next vial, remove pin again, re-attach filter assembly and repeat until finished. 

One .22 micron syringe filter should be good for 30mls.  Just make sure you are keeping your eye on the filter and that it isn't damaged.

If it is still cloudy after this process it may be moisture in there perhaps?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jul 8, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Sounds like they may need to be re-filtered. I wouldn't pin that.  Get a .22 micron syringe filter, a few 10ml syringes, a couple 18g needles and a few sterile vials.
> 
> Completely open up vial of cloudy gear - remove rubber stopper as well. Heat on a pan on low.  Do not over heat. This is just to keep the oil thin for filtering.
> 
> ...



I can picture POB stirring his brew now.....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> I can picture POB stirring his brew now.....



lol... haven't brewed at home yet.  I did have to do this to some cloudy tren though. It was very simply. Except I made two mistakes.

First, I left the rubber stopper when I heated and it sprouted up like a boner.  Then I pierced it to relieve the pressure in the bottle and it shot hot tren all over my counter.

Second, I stuck a 1.5inch 18g pin to vent the pre-sterilized vial.  About 1/2 way full it started coming out the vent when filling.

I'm an idiot.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2013)

Get a new source!

Nothing should be cloudy but at times Tren A will be if heated too long.

Moister is not the only cause of cloudiness but even if that is the reason not a source you wanna use you wanna use a source on top of their shit and one that allows moister to get in is a careless one IMO.

If it's shit filtering well then damn shot that source in the damn head!

As POB stated filter it and if that don't work toss that shit.


----------



## UltraAlmondy (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks PoB will be trying your method later when I get home. Also your mistakes will at least help me and hopefully some others out there.

Yea SFG it kinda sucks because I've only read praise about this source. They said heating it up should clear it but that didn't work so maybe they will send me some new stuff. On top of this the tren they sent had a visible black floater. They said they would send a new one but I'm so skeptical of this place now.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 8, 2013)

Skeptical???? 
Get a new source!!!!!!!!!!
Just my .02


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2013)

UltraAlmondy said:


> Thanks PoB will be trying your method later when I get home. Also your mistakes will at least help me and hopefully some others out there.
> 
> Yea SFG it kinda sucks because I've only read praise about this source. They said heating it up should clear it but that didn't work so maybe they will send me some new stuff. On top of this the tren they sent had a visible black floater. They said they would send a new one but I'm so skeptical of this place now.



Bro a lot shitty sources get great praise, new people and other idiot do so especially when it's a selective scammer.

Visual black floater!

Bro shit happens but in one order to have 3 vials cloud and and floater in the tren means this fucker RUSHED your order and was not the slightest but concerned or careful with it but he got your money and will say whatever it takes to keep it.


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 8, 2013)

To be honest you should tell staff who this source is and ask permission to blast their name to help save others from potential health issues!


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 11, 2013)

not to brag about this but it is perfectly fine to pin cloudy gear...Ive done it multiple times...no different then pinning the clear shit...if there isnt crystals or garbage floating around in it then pin that shit

yall bunch of fuckin pussies!!!

especiially pob and ted the stoner bear hahahah


----------



## 49ER (Jul 11, 2013)

I have some mast getting cloudy I just add 1ml of TNE and heat it up on the coffee plate and it stays suspended a couple days


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2013)

Cobra Strike said:


> not to brag about this but it is perfectly fine to pin cloudy gear...Ive done it multiple times...no different then pinning the clear shit...if there isnt crystals or garbage floating around in it then pin that shit
> 
> yall bunch of fuckin pussies!!!
> 
> especiially pob and ted the stoner bear hahahah



Without pics or knowing who the lab is I am assuming the worst.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jul 11, 2013)

I can see that lol but there is actually very little that can be wrong...crashed or not filtered good enough hence the particles in the oil. Cloudy gear still has the hormone in it...the problem is not the filtering..its the temp. The filtering is what sterilizes the gear and thats my main concern so if its cloudy with no crystals and or unknown particles, pin it  ....just sayin

even the best cooks can come up with cloudy gear


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 11, 2013)

You need to send it to me. I will pin it on your behalf.


----------

